# المنظفات في الأردن



## خميس محمد حسن (26 يناير 2014)

الرجاء من الاخوة الاعضاء الكرام وخاصة اهل الاردن ان يزودون باسماء وعناوين محلات بيع المواد الخام للمنظفات في الاردن ولكم مني جزيل الشكر

:10::10::10::10::10::10::10:​


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (28 يناير 2014)

هل من مجيب
:1:​


----------



## Huda Aljabali (28 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ....

مؤسسة العابد للكيماويات يمكنها تزويدك ببعض المواد الاولية لصناعة المنظفات وبكميات كبيرة تغطي احتياجات المصنع...

ارجو زيارة الصفحة على الفيس بوك .... والتعرف على الموادالاولية المتوفرة لدينا...

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Al-A...st-العابد-للأسمدة-والكيماويات/197690050424384


----------

